# Daddy and Maddie



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Maddie is such a sweetheart, she loves to be held, you can usually find her on my lap, but today she decided to be daddy's little girl:wub:
We are just so blessed to have two little angels, we couldn't be happier:wub: 
Maddie honey we love you so very much:wub:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

She is adorable! Dad looks pretty happy too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - love this shot. Clear that Maddie has daddy wrapped around her little paw. She's so beautiful. :wub::wub:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

What a cutie😘


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a little sweetie pie. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

That is such a precious picture:wub:


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

So glad all is working out she was worth the wait.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe, what a sweet pic! You can feel the love! You should send this one to Lucille..:wub::wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Absolutely Adorable


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Very sweet picture.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww that is so very special, two real keepers in that picture. Aren't they cute together.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww that's a beautiful picture! That's how Violet is with Den.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! 
It seems as though there is some sort of special magical bond between a tough guy and a little while dog!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Such a great picture--she is absolutely adorable! You should frame this!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love, love, love that picture of Lorin and Maddie. Adorable!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely picture of both of them.


----------



## Kyle's Mother (Feb 24, 2015)

Aww she looks so happy with daddy. She has that look on her face like she gets into everything but her daddy lets her get away with it, so what.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Such an adorable picture!


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh what gorgeous little peanut!!!! Xox


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paula, little Maddie is so pretty. I am so happy this all worked out for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> Awe, what a sweet pic! You can feel the love! You should send this one to Lucille..:wub::wub:


 I did send the picture to Lucille, great minds think alike:innocent:



sassy's mommy said:


> Paula, little Maddie is so pretty. I am so happy this all worked out for you.


Pat if it wouldn't have been for you I wouldn't have this little stinker:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paula~I am so in love with your Maddie. She has the most angelic face, so sweet. I would have a very hard time setting rules for her. She would be ruling my house along side with my double trouble crew over here :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Paula~I am so in love with your Maddie. She has the most angelic face, so sweet. I would have a very hard time setting rules for her. She would be ruling my house along side with my double trouble crew over here :blush:



lol she try's very hard to rule the house, but Matilda still has firsts. I can hardly look into her eye's, oh my gosh, she really is precious :wub: her coat is growing and Maddie continue's to get even more beautiful :wub: she is next to me all day:wub:, Maddie on my lap, Matilda on my legs:wub: life is good until mommy has a potty break:w00t:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Absolutely daddy's little girl!!! :smootch:

Nice to see Maddie adjusted so well! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Delicious is her middle name:smootch::smootch::smootch:
Soooooo huggable:wub:



.


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

Maddie is such a darling little peanut!!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They're so sweet Paula.


----------

